# ??? Force Firmware update??? Help - 7d lost LCD in non auto mode



## Klahanieman (Aug 26, 2012)

I was out shooting with the 7d today, I was shooting raw,in the middle of some fast action, a loon eating some fish, the camera locked. The top display stayed on. I noticed the auto focus started freezing right before this happened. I could turn the camera power button on and off, nothing would happen. 

I pulled the batteries out and clock battery out, after a couple mins replaced batteries, back to the action all seemed fine. We continued shooting, my wife with 60d, once it settled down I noticed that my LCD would not come on to review my images. I freaked thinking maybe it was not recording to the flash card. I checked all ok.

Removed the grip and clock battery, left for a couple hrs, reinstalled set clock all seemed good.

Went to shoot a sunset tonight noticed no LCD again>>> or wait, in auto modes green bad and ca, all fine you can shoot and play back, in all other modes from P on through C3, you can shoot but not review, also no other buttons on back function, if you shoot shots in any none auto the pictures are fine if you flip dial back to auto mode you can review.

Live view button does not work either, video does not work.

Can I reinstall software its been good even the GPS has now been working fine, or any other ideas??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Klahanieman (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Help - 7d lost LCD screen and all display only on non auto modes?? *

Update, 

I have concluded that I cannot install the software again as I have no access to the LCD display in any custom mode....only in "green box" and CA and neither offer access to the custom menus..... wtf

Anyone have a way to redo firmware without access to the custom menus???

Thanks


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 26, 2012)

You can update the firmware using EOS utility. See attached manual. Good luck.


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 26, 2012)

also I can list you the exact order of button presses necessary for the update. Should I ?


----------



## DianeK (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Help - 7d lost LCD screen and all display only on non auto modes?? *



Klahanieman said:


> Update,
> 
> I have concluded that I cannot install the software again as I have no access to the LCD display in any custom mode....only in "green box" and CA and neither offer access to the custom menus..... wtf
> 
> ...



Were you successful in reinstalling using EOS Utility?
Diane


----------



## Klahanieman (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi Guys, 

Thanks for the input, no luck with EOS Utility.

If I connect the camera up to the computer is is not recognized unless its in fully auto or CA dial positions.

I can turn the dial to non auto after it's connected, and it changes in the utility window on the desktop. If I select any changes "like firmware" it just say "busy" 

I guess it's pooched . 

Off to Canon....... Wishing now I had waited to do the software update for a little while, I was just excited since I had the GPS module in my hand for 2 months unable to use.


Sucks....


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 26, 2012)

have you tried if its just the screen? 
can you change settings when its in say p-mode? 

To find out you could get it to green-mode, go to menu turn off the Beep, then turn to p-mode, ant then hit menu, set, turn dial press set. And when it beeps I think you could install it blind.


----------



## Klahanieman (Aug 26, 2012)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> have you tried if its just the screen?
> can you change settings when its in say p-mode?
> 
> To find out you could get it to green-mode, go to menu turn off the Beep, then turn to p-mode, ant then hit menu, set, turn dial press set. And when it beeps I think you could install it blind.




It's definitely not the screen, it works fine in both the auto modes, and if I take a picture in P mode, AV or whatever the picture can be viewed if I go back to either of the two auto modes. 

There must be something inside the firmware that has gone aray I would assume as EOS says busy, I was shooting a continuous burst when it packed in, in raw. 

It's still useable as an auto camera, but that's not how I shoot, and without display I can't set up my customs.. 

Very disappointed...


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 26, 2012)

Klahanieman said:


> Timothy_Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > have you tried if its just the screen?
> ...



Yes its not the screen hardware. But in the customs is there just the output not working or does it go deeper and the camera is realy doing nothing. Because if its just the output then you would be able to reinstall the firmware by doing it blind.


----------



## Klahanieman (Aug 26, 2012)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> Klahanieman said:
> 
> 
> > Timothy_Bruce said:
> ...



Once I go beyond autos, all buttons appear to not function, I also can adjust by wheel, but without the screen, and without the custom menus appearing in auto modes how can I do it blind. If you have it stepped out I will try... nothing to lose.. 

Thanks, traveling home soon I will try when I get there if you would like to post


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 26, 2012)

OK first turn mode dial to green go into orange-3 to Battery info.
turn mode dial to P
Press Menu 
Turn rear dial ONE ! click counter-clockwise 
Press Set 
Turn rear dial clockwise 
Press Set 
wait at least 30 seconds
Press Set 
Turn rear dial clockwise
Press Set 
That should it be !
mine took 74 seconds to do it. 

Then mine say that it was successful and a Setpress bring me to Date/Time/Zone

I hope I could help You


----------



## sitayla (Feb 21, 2014)

For anybody else with this Problem

i found that Updating Firmware solved this.

but if you take of your lens it will allow you access to the "menus" in "*P*" in order to Update Firmware.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 21, 2014)

I can't believe no one mentioned using EOS Utility - you can do it entirely from your PC.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2014)

The post was from August 2012, and the poster is no longer a member. It might be better to start a new topic if you have something of interest to others.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> I can't believe no one mentioned using EOS Utility - you can do it entirely from your PC.



Errhh... I was the second to reply and there it is: 



mrsfotografie said:


> You can update the firmware using EOS utility. See attached manual. Good luck.


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 21, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > I can't believe no one mentioned using EOS Utility - you can do it entirely from your PC.
> ...


Oops - that's what I get for trying to read the forum on my phone . Your advice is always excellent, of course, unlike my eyes


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 21, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> mrsfotografie said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



No worries! I wouldn't say my advice is always at the same level though, as I'm only human


----------

